# Auction question call, Elk with ebony stained apple



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a closed reed distress call made from Elk antler and ebony stained apple wood lanyard ring and end ring. I have only made one other call like it, it was an open reed for my son for christmas. Elk antler is very hard to turn and hard on you tools. To get to the natural colors in the horn you have to turn it down into the core where it becomes very pourus and brittle. I think this call is the most beautiful I have made to date. $75.00 delivered any where in the united states. Thanks


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Way cool!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a beauty !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful call!!!!!!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks every one for your kind comments, I priced this call kind of hi becaus i am not real sure of the actual value. Just havn't seen anything like it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sweet looking !!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Rick !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That is a very nice looking call!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Now that's a very unique and beautiful call !


----------

